

Neil Young's better audio - tonecluster
http://www.digitalspy.com/tech/news/a408901/neil-young-to-rival-apple-with-pono-music-player.html

======
hiphopopotamus
Why does it make me think of the triangle table from The Office?

[http://www.thetabarena.com/thetabarena-blog/wp-
content/uploa...](http://www.thetabarena.com/thetabarena-blog/wp-
content/uploads/2011/12/triangle_tablet.png)

Aren't smart-phones already powerful enough to play lossless audio? It isn't
popular because there's no market for it. Jeff Public prefers the convenience
of lossy formats.

Also, Neil Young is looking increasingly like Mickey Rourke in the Wrestler.

